# nobody is complaining about IE 10?



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it arrived as an update whether wanted or not.

so many aggravating issues.

one issue is the reveal password eye. There is no easy snap way to disable it. What i've seen is elaborate, new downloads that require windows 8 & will lead to disabling only the appearance of the little eye icon, not to disabling its actual function.

i suppose that, all along, IE browsers have been recording our passwords & sending them to that great data base in the sky. Microsoft just didn't tell us about it.

it was easy to disable the new spell checker that's part of IE 10. It was Capitalizing Everything just like Howard Used to Do. Kind of an Old High Norse effect. Distressing for an ee cummings fan.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Try Google Chrome.. it's in a league of its own. IE has been playing catch up for decades and seem to add silly things for the sake of trying. Firefox and Opera are also good but Chrome is the latest and greatest imo


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> it arrived as an update whether wanted or not.


Hi humble,

The *first* thing to do is turn off these insidious, intrusive, obnoxious automatic updates.
Click Help -> About Internet Explorer and uncheck the option as shown below:










Regarding IE 10 in general, yes there are several issues and it is buggy.
But tell you what - it is better than IE 9.0.
9.0 just never worked for me well.
8.0, on the other hand, was far better. Much more stable.
But 8.0 is about 2 years old now, therefore, given the choice between 9.0 and 10.0, I'd go with the latter.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

People still use IE? I mostly use Chrome, with a bit of firefox.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

you're first problem is that you're using IE in the first place.

I agree with the others on Chrome.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

andrewf said:


> People still use IE? I mostly use Chrome, with a bit of firefox.


Not much of a choice when the corporate apps require it & the desktop is locked down to prevent Chrome/Firefox/Opera to be installed.


Cheers


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not much of a choice when the corporate apps require it


This. Certainly not my preference, so I keep all three big ones, really starting to migrate to chrome though after years of being an ardent Firefox guy.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

+1 for what Eclectic and Sampson said.
In addition, I have found that Windows behaves best with IE.
In the past, FireFox has been slower on my computer.

I also find it easier to figure out the settings and options in IE than the other browsers.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I went back to IE 9 after trying 10 for a bit, to many issues with 10 right now.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't worry, they are hammering in Windows Update every 3 days.
Eventually, they will fix it somehow...just keep running re-booting your computer :rolleyes2:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why do they push out bad code?

My work computer still has ie 7 on it.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Why do they push out bad code?


That's a rhetorical question, innit?
It should be suffixed with a :rolleyes2:



> My work computer still has ie 7 on it.


I have a partition on my home computer where I am still running Windows XP and IE 8.0.
Ah, the peace and the luxury....


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> +1 for what Eclectic and Sampson said.
> 
> In addition, I have found that Windows behaves best with IE.
> In the past, FireFox has been slower on my computer.
> ...


Odd ... when I've been allowed to install/use Firefox & Chrome, they are constantly leapfrogging each other as to which is faster running the corporate apps, with IE running a distant third (and crashing significantly more frequently).

At home I keep IE around for compatibility but use it less.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The settings are also as simple as it gets on Chrome... It's very clean, simple and advanced imo

Some corporations have actually discovered freeware.. and some have even realized the benefits of a BYOD policy.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Don't worry, ...just keep running re-booting your computer :rolleyes2:


I no longer worry, I expect all of my unsaved work to be lost on a semi-weekly basis.

Well none of the work from M$oft programs is lost, since they know to autosave and restart the program with file in-hand during reboots. Too bad the "Office" suite only does so little.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

m3s said:


> Some corporations have actually discovered freeware.. and some have even realized the benefits of a BYOD policy.


BYOD does not work when it comes to supporting corporate business applications.
The organization has to decide what the corporate browser is (it can be more than one, but a small, tightly controlled list).
Then all business applications are built for those specific browsers and versions.

It is not possible to build complex business applications that will work on all two-penny browsers, devices, readers, etc. with the same reliability and consistency.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think corps will continue to like having standard images they can load on machines, and limiting the number of models they support. Thin client set-ups sound like a panacea, but network connectivity and server infrastructure doesn't seem to be there yet to support a similar/better UX than with dedicated workstations.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I think corps will continue to like having standard images they can load on machines, and limiting the number of models they support.


Exactly, that is the reason for the standardization on IE (usually).



> Thin client set-ups sound like a panacea, but network connectivity and server infrastructure doesn't seem to be there yet to support a similar/better UX than with dedicated workstations.


The trend is very much client side, esp. since Silverlight and HTML5.
Some of the financial applications I use have heavy client side calculations and customizations.
Thingamajigs like Micro$oft Office Web Apps and Outlook Web Access work best with IE.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I abandoned IE long ago and moved to Safari. It had issues where it burned CPU on certain WEB pages, so I tried Google Chrome. It's the best browser I've used. Highly recommended.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

One weird thing I found out about the automatic IE 10.. If you're using a 64 bit operating system, and had IE hotkeyed on your bar like most of us do... it automatically replaced the shortcut from the 32 bit version to the 64 bit version... which caused incompatibilities in certain corporate apps/websites like ADP... the 32 bit version of IE 10 works fine for me, just had to change the shortcut back.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> BYOD does not work when it comes to supporting corporate business applications.


Depends on the computer skills in the organisaton for the users that make the company money.

The consulting firm I worked for had a higher than average level & did well with BYOD. The more traditional corps with a wide range of computer skills save a ton of money by skipping BYOD.




HaroldCrump said:


> The organization has to decide what the corporate browser is (it can be more than one, but a small, tightly controlled list).
> Then all business applications are built for those specific browsers and versions.
> 
> It is not possible to build complex business applications that will work on all two-penny browsers, devices, readers, etc. with the same reliability and consistency.


Hmmm ... then why do the corporate apps that supposed are built for IE run slower, have features that don't work and crash more often?

AFAICT - the vendor is cutting costs by testing on IE and dictating that IE is the only supported browser. There is no way they are are writing the code for IE and especially not for a particular IE version.


Add to that - the corporate web developers are developing for Firefox & Chrome and simply re-testing in IE because it is the corporate standard.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I think corps will continue to like having standard images they can load on machines, and limiting the number of models they support ...


Some cut their user support costs by loading a thin virtualisation client that the standard desktop image runs in. The user has control of most of it. When the user reports it's corrupted - the last image is deleted and the last working image is restarted. This is a fraction of the cost of a physical re-image.


Cheers


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I love Chrome. It is the only browser that does not crash on a regular basis like IE. In fact, I can't remember the last time that Chrome has crashed on me! I use IE ONLY for visiting certain websites that is not compatible with Chrome. 

*sighs* I miss Netscape. They were the best!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I do still have the odd problem with Chrome. Memory leaks and performance issues.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Depends on the computer skills in the organisaton for the users that make the company money.


Correct, for companies where IT is not the core business want to minimize these support costs.
Supporting a variety of platforms and browsers for business critical applications (most of them client heavy) is expensive and a lot of pain.
The problem of cross browser support has gotten worse since the days of IE-Netscape browser wars, not better.



> then why do the corporate apps that supposed are built for IE run slower, have features that don't work and crash more often?


Search me 
My guess would be differences in versions and builds of IE.
I have noticed drastic differences between minor version of the same IE browser, say between 6.0 and 6.1.

Over the years, browsers have become very complex computer applications, and are no longer simple linear HTML parsers they used to be during the early days of www.
I have had some of the corporate applications I use on a regular basis break after a Windows update that changed the build or the minor version of IE on my work computer.

As we speak right now, I am running v10.0 and one of the links on an application I use no longer works (which used to work on v9.0).
I have to right click -> Copy Shortcut and paste on the address bar and then click enter to navigate to that link.
I haven't bothered contacting Help Desk over this because they'll probably cause more damage that good by uninstalling/re-installing a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> ... Search me
> 
> My guess would be differences in versions and builds of IE ....


Problem is the differences in performance for IE versions is irrelevant. 

For every IE version that Firefox & Chrome has existed, maybe one in five has been able to equal the speed of FF/Chrome for the same application. The support page (as well as your post) make the claim the enterprise app is written for IE and yet the only time IE has been faster for these apps that I am aware of is when FF/Chrome did not exist. :rolleyes2:

I would have thought that if the app was being written for IE, it should beat other browsers at least once in almost a decade, n'est pas?


Cheers


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

m3s said:


> Try Google Chrome.. it's in a league of its own. IE has been playing catch up for decades and seem to add silly things for the sake of trying. Firefox and Opera are also good but Chrome is the latest and greatest imo


Confirmed Chrome user here. I did hit a snag with something I was trying to do the other day and thought I would see if it worked in IE. I opened IE and decided to upgrade before I did anything so I go to the IE page expecting to see "download latest version" or something but it has a banner thanking me for trying IE10!? The problem I was having turned out to be in the website only but I didn't ask for any updates, or even used IE for months. Kind of creepy.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Pretty sure that the new IE update is why my TDW page always freezes in the webroker.

Goodbye IE.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Cal said:


> Pretty sure that the new IE update is why my TDW page always freezes in the webroker.
> 
> Goodbye IE.



yea 10 is the ie from hell

you might be able to get the td website to work better by turning on the compatibility button. It's that jagged-toothed icon usually on the right of the address bar. It should turn from grey to blue (active.)


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL.
Took me a second to register what IE10 was,
I didn't think anyone used internet explorer anymore, i thought they archived it.

Chrome is the way to go. I use Chrome, Firefox and Safari.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Using Firefox now, no problems w TDWH webpage.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

One word: Chrome.


----------

